# Market moving events - Risk management



## jack.c11 (2 January 2018)

Hi everyone,

Before doing live trading I want to know all market moving events for U.S. stocks.

Is there a comprehensive website or list of websites that cover all potential events and give dates. Essentially I don't want to hold into any stocks that may gap. From what I could gather from previous posts potential events are:

Earnings announcement dates
Earnings estimates
Earnings estimate revisions
Annual General Meetings (AGM)
Reports (are these company specific?)

Please feel free to add to the list.

So far i have found Earningswhispers.com and Zacks.com. But they seem to only list Earnings announcement dates. 
I can hold up to 20 stocks at a time, can any experienced stock traders share how they keep on top of upcoming news.

Thanks


----------



## Signwave (7 January 2018)

jack.c11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Before doing live trading I want to know all market moving events for U.S. stocks.
> 
> ...



I do not know if this will help , I use Finviz.com to look at the USA, which has an enormous amount of info, charts ect


----------

